# spermatic cord block



## nkorab (Jun 18, 2013)

Does anyone know the CPT code for this?  The doctor is injecting some type of medication that will  diminish the patients pain. 
Thanks

Nancy


----------



## pvacanti (Jun 24, 2013)

Our doctor uses this and we code 64450 plus the medication used.


----------

